# Länge der Brandungsrute



## Fiskepudding (5. August 2009)

Moin,

möchte mir zwei Brandungsruten für meinen Dänemark Urlaub zulegen. Nun weiß ich nicht wie lang ich die Rute wählen soll.

Bin Angelanfänger mit wenig Wurferfahrung.Bin 196cm Groß und kräftig gebaut, also eher "Grobmotoriker"

Wie lang und wie steif sollte ich bei den Grundvoraussetzungen meine Brandungsrute wählen?

Danke
Gruß
Andi


----------



## celler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

für deine grösse wäre eine rute mit 4.50 m länge und einem wurfgewicht von 250 g angemessen.
kleiner tip,solltest du dir noch nicht sicher sein ob du diese art von angelei weiter ausüben willst, dann geh in eines der angelgeschäfte an der ostsee und kauf mdir da ein set,besthend aus rute,rolle und schnur.....kostet ca 45 euro...


----------



## FalkenFisch (5. August 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Bei Deiner Größe und einer kräftigen Statur kann ich mich der Empfehlung von Celler nur anschließen.
Wo in DK willst Du denn angeln? Ich habe in DK häufig von Molen etc. geangelt und dort sind Brandungsruten eher hinderlich.
Und wenn es nur für diesen Urlaub sein soll, such Dir was preiswertes. Da ist die Länge nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend, eher der Preis. Wenn Du dann wirklich dabeibleiben willst, wirst Du ordentliche Ruten/Rollen/Schnüre/Dreibeine . . . haben wollen und die bekommst Du nur zu Preisen, die sich bei "regelmäßiger" Nutzung lohnen.
Und dann solltest Du bei der Rutenwahl auch auf mehr Kriterien, als die Länge achten und am Besten probewerfen.


----------



## Fiskepudding (5. August 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Hallo Celler, Hallo Falkenfisch,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und den Tipp mit dem günstigen Sets zum Anfang, das werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen.

Angeln will ich auf Als , gerad heute hat der Postbote den Angelführer Als gebracht und Du hast recht viele Abschnitte sind eher fürs Spinnangeln geeignet. Doch laut Angelführer gibt es auch einige Stellen für das Brandungsangeln.

Besten Dank
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Christian1982 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Hi,

eigentlich würde mir nur eine Rute zu Deiner Statur einfallen....

"Zebco World Champion II"

mit diesem Knüppel würdest Du Dich bestimmt anfreunden.

4,25m 150-250Gr Wg. wenn ich mich nicht Irre.
Recht langer Griff und Steinhart in der Spitze. 
Bei Deiner Größe sollte es ein leichtes sein diese Rute beim Wurf zu fordern. Aber leider wurde diese Rute überholt von der WCIII.

Aber wie schon meine Vorposter schrieben ist ein 50€ Starterset wohl das beste was Du vorerst machen kannst. 
Nur ein bissel drauf achten das die Rute ein wenig Steif in der Spitze ist und nicht schon bei 125gr. das Biegen anfängt.

So mit einer Rutenlänge von 3,90-4,20 wirste bestimmt gut klar kommen.

Und wenn es mehr Spinn als Brandungsplätze gibt dann erübrigt sich ja auch fast die Frage nach der Rutenlänge #t


Hoffe doch das ich Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte und wünsche Dir viel Spaß und große Fische auf Als.

Mfg
Christian 1982


----------



## Marc01 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Rute..

Bin noch Anfänger und will erstmal üben und testen..Bin auch ca. 190cm groß und kräftig

Gruß Marc

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Brandungsrut...uten?hash=item27a3e31799&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## *angelprofi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*



Marc01 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Rute..
> 
> Bin noch Anfänger und will erstmal üben und testen..Bin auch ca. 190cm groß und kräftig
> 
> ...


 


diese rute sieht mir eher nach einem billigprodukt aus
würd ich nicht nehmen

die Länge einer Brandungsrute würde ich mindestens 
4.20 m nehmen für eine große Wurfweite


----------



## Marc01 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*



*angelprofi schrieb:


> diese rute sieht mir eher nach einem billigprodukt aus
> würd ich nicht nehmen
> 
> die Länge einer Brandungsrute würde ich mindestens
> 4.20 m nehmen für eine große Wurfweite


 
Welche Rute kannst du denn empfehlen??
Preis so um die 100 Euro + -


----------



## *angelprofi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

eine gute Rute kostet halt dem entsprechend viel


hier mal eine gute rute für nur 50€
http://cgi.ebay.de/BRANDUNGSRUTE-SU...uten?hash=item56308ee763&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Klaus S. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*



*angelprofi schrieb:


> eine gute Rute kostet halt dem entsprechend viel
> 
> 
> hier mal eine gute rute für nur 50€
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BRANDUNGSRUTE-SU...uten?hash=item56308ee763&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Kennst du die Rute und hast sie selbst geworfen oder hast du einfach nur mal so geguckt?

Ich hab auch schon so einiges an Ruten durch und kann nur sagen das die hochpreisigen nunmal um einiges besser sind als der ganze Billigkram. Wenn man aber nur paar WE im Jahr los geht reichen die "Billigen" aber meistens aus um an den Fisch zu kommen (wenn er denn mal da ist). Will man jedoch mal 200er Krallle über 50 Meter werfen kommt man an Shimano und Co nicht vorbei. Selbst DAM-Ruten (war ja auch mal ne Marke) hab ich geschrottet. 

Mal so als Tipp am Rande... es hören viele Brandungsangler auf und somit kommt man recht günstig an wirklich gutes gebrauchtes Gerät. Ich würd mit lieber ne gute Gebrauchte holen als ne No-Name für 50 Taler.


----------



## Christian1982 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Auch wenn du eine Rute nicht geworfen hast und sie auch nur 50€ kostest ist sie immernoch für etwas zu gebrauchen. Mit diesem Ruten wirste zwar keine Rekordweiten inner Brandung schaffen, aber zum Brückenangeln reichen sie immer noch aus oder wenn die Fische dicht inner Brandung stehen.

Wenn diese 50€ Rute mal zu Bruch geht ist das doch kein Thema und ein Grund zum heulen oder? Viel schlimmer würde ich es finden wenn eine meiner beiden Shimano´s aufgeben würden, weil dann wären mal eben gute 300€ im Ar...h.

Für Anfänger in der Brandung sind diese Ruten auch ausreichend finde ich. Weil was willste die teueren gleich kaufen wenn du nach einem Jahr keine Lust mehr auf Brandungsangeln hast. 
Für den Anfang reichen diese beiden Ruten vollkommen aus, meines Erachtens.
4,20m ist auch eigentlich die Standardlänge bei solchen Ruten.



Mfg
Ch.:g


----------



## *angelprofi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Am Besten ist es wenn man die rute in einem angelgeschäft mit guter Beratung kauft
dann kann man sie auch in die handnehmen


----------



## Klaus S. (6. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*



*angelprofi schrieb:


> Am Besten ist es wenn man die rute in einem angelgeschäft mit guter Beratung kauft
> dann kann man sie auch in die handnehmen



yeap... so siehts aus. Es gibt viele brauchbare Ruten in der 50 €-Klasse. Deswegen ja auch meine Frage ob du die Rute selber fischt oder sie nur aus den ebay-Angebot kennst.


----------



## Marc01 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Länge der Brandungsrute*

Ok super...Danke für eure Antworten..

Hat mich echt gefreut..

Ich werd mir erstmal was günstiges kaufen und üben.Wenn dann alles super ist werd ich mir was besseres zulegen..

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch

Marc


----------

